# Waterford, MI - Oakland County - Looking for Players



## Enoch (May 29, 2007)

Hello,

I recently moved down to the area in the past few months and am trying to recruit a player base to replace players who are unwilling or unable to commute.  I run a variety of games from D20 to Tribe 8.  My gaming style goes for role-playing with enjoyable and meaningful combat and puzzles.

Thanks,
-Joshua


----------



## Atavar (May 29, 2007)

If you run a D&D campaign that fits into my schedule I may be interested.  Please feel free to e-mail me at clakerley at ya hoo dot com with details.  I live in the Bloomfield Twp. area.

Later

Atavar


----------



## sdt (Jun 22, 2007)

I may be interested; I am in White Lake so it is convenient.  Please email me with information on your group and maybe I'll join you.  (qthush@comcast.net).


----------

